# This device cannot start (code 10)



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

I have an INTEL PRO/100B PCI (TX) card installed, with e100b325.sys driver on my XP Pro os.
I also downloaded a driver from INTEL but couldn't install it. (Computer wouldn't let me).

What does the Code 10 error message mean?
What do I gotta do, huh?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## alternate_spark (Sep 2, 2007)

you need to uninstall the drivers from the device manager first and the reinstall them again.. make sure that you restart the system after unintall and reinstall


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for the rapid response.

I did what you suggested and saw on the Network Page, Local Area Connection - cable not connected. I then plugged in my internet eternet connection and the status changed to "Acquiring Network Address". After a few minutes, that status changed to "Limited or No Connectivity". My keyboard and cursor were frozen in their last position.

I depowered the internet cable, and then reset the computer, after connecting the internet via USB. Everything powered up normally. The Network card of my problem device (Local area connection) does not appear on the Network page.

Anything else I should try now? Thanks.


----------



## alternate_spark (Sep 2, 2007)

Please let me know the operating system.. also type ipconfig in the command prompt and let me know the results..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You may have the wrong driver. If this is a laptop, you should download the drivers from the laptop manufacturer.


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

The OS is XP Pro on a desktop (not a laptop)..........but I've got bigger problems now. Today it booted up with the message "missing WININET.dll" so nothing works now. When I get this resolved, I'll be glad to see your responses to the network card issue.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## DongleFree (Nov 3, 2007)

You can try safemode , and use system restore ( most cases fix this driver issue: )
start-- programs --- accessoris -- system tools-- system restore,


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks DongleFree.........I will be glad to try that when I get home...it can't hurt. My XP Pro bootable disk refuses to be bootable so I will try safe mode. I'll be back in a week.


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

Safe mode does not work........after I sign in as Administrator in the Safe mode, the Windows XP Pro screen switches to a black screen, with "Safe Mode" printed in all 4 corners, and the Windows XP Build number written across the top of the screen. Cntl-Alt-Del brings up the Task Manager which allows me to select Shutdown, but with WININET.dll missing, nothing else will run.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're getting close to time to reload Windows. If you have a full installation CD, you can try this: How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks John.

I have read the suggested article, and am now totally scared, especially since the missing WININET.dll prevents me from copying/backing up files and settings. My XP Pro is on a partitioned drive - does this suggest the other partition of the drive (with all my programs and files) will be shielded from the XP repair process?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

They should not be affected. Also, the XP partition should not lose any user data during the process, only system files are affected by the repair.


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay, the computer is running again, thanks to an XP Pro repair session. As I expected, you were right about all my files being safe during the repair, John. Thanks.

NOW ---- back to the original problem. I'm using XP Pro with SP2. On start up, I get a message from WinFaxPro stating "This device cannot start (code 10)" and to go to "Start Program Setup" to fix the problem, or that "the device may not be configured properly".

1. When I select Start Program Setup" to investigate, I find that no Modem is selected. When I select "Activate" the modem, it tests the device and says it is busy. I am not using it for anything! Why is it busy?
2. My Phone and Modem Options shows "Lucent Win Modem" attached to "Not functional". It also shows "Lucent Win Modem #2, #3, #4" attached to "Not present". Finally, it shows "Phone Modem" attached to "COM 5".
3. I know I have a Network card physically installed.
4. Plugging in the internet directly to the Network card results in "Network cable removed", and no internet action. (To get internet, I must connect the ethernet to a USB device).

I suspect I have 2 different problems. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the modem have to do with anything? You're connecting using Ethernet, right?

Let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

I'd like to see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't have a "Windows" key so I'm a little slow in replying.....

Under Device Manager, I have 2 Network Adapters
Linksys USB 10Base-T Ethernet Adapter (my working link to the internet)
Intel(R) PRO/100B PCI Adapter (TX)

The Intel adapter has a yellow "!" beside it, and that is the one that I downloaded a driver for, from the internet...but it doesn't let me load it.

Next, I selected Start Run ipconfig/all (right-click Select All) and got an Error message "Cannot find ipconfig/all"
I searched the OS drive and found ipconfig.exe.
I repeated the step, but used only ipconfig (right-click Select All) and got something strange. The DOS window opened for about 3 seconds and totally disappeared.....no, it wasn't under other windows...totally disappeared.
Is this recently repaired OS about to explode?

Thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You have to open a command prompt first, else the window vanishes as soon as the command completes. And in the Run box, a space is required between *ipconfig* and */all*. In the command prompt window the space isn't needed.
so, Start | Run, type CMD, press enter and:


JohnWill said:


> Type the following command:
> 
> *IPCONFIG /ALL*
> 
> ...


The modem is a separate issue. Unless you have more than one modem there should only be one listed in Phone and Modem options, and only one under modems in Device Manager. I would remove them all from Phone and Modem options (don't reboot if prompted), then remove any remaining in Device Manager, then reboot and let the modem be re-detected. That hopefully will be all you need to get the modem and WinFaxPro working.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## punkscience (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys. I've just registered with the forum and would love your take on this issue. I'm getting the same error message as robebcan from my internal wireless card on my VAIO PCG-SRX87. Its a Lucent technologies Orinoco, or a PCWA-C100 to give it Sony's designation. I'm going to post this as a new thread as there's a lot of history to give so I don't want to take up Rob's space but I'd appreciate anyone's input. 

Many thanks, 
PS


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

John,

Here is the result from IPCONFIG /ALL

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Bruce>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : desktop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys USB 10Base-T Ethernet Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-98-84-F8-14
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.151.95.54
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 24.151.94.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.151.8.219
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.151.8.210
24.151.8.211
66.189.130.21
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 29, 2008 9:42:04 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, January 30, 2008 1:42:04
AM

C:\Documents and Settings\Bruce>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

OK, so you're still trying to get the Intel NIC working? I'd start by changing the slot it's plugged into, then making sure you have the right drivers. This should be very simple...


----------



## robebcan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks John. I'll try changing the slot.


----------

